# growth spurts?



## Kelev's_Dad (Oct 23, 2009)

He will reach his genetically determined size at between 9 months and two years, depends on his food and other factors. Slow growth is best. Never sweat slow growth in an adolescent dog..it prevents many problems.
But his max size was basically determined at conception.
My boy was about 60 pounds by 9 months and 75 pounds a year later.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been wondering this also, Cody is 7 1/2 months and 57 lbs. He has large paws too, everyone says he will be huge although the breeder had said probably 70-75 lbs. based on size of parents. He has really slowed down his growth the last few weeks. Here is a picture of him taken yesterday with my sons' dog and one from a months ago:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Goldens spend their entire first year of life growing. By about 6 months, the rate of growth usually starts to slow down. They don't finish filling out until they are around 2 years old, but usually reach their full adult size by 12 months. All dogs are different and genetics plays a big role in determining a dog's size. As already mentioned, slow growth is best in large breed dogs. It's much better for their bones and joints. I wouldn't worry about it at all. He will probably have one more growth spurt within the next couple of months.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I wondered the same thing with Brady. He stayed at the same weight from 9 months until he turned 1 year. I started to think something was wrong, then his weight slowly started creaping up again between 12-15 months. He's at another plateau now, but I suspect he will gain a little more as he continues to fill out.


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

Kira,
I don't have anything to add I just wanted to say he is sure getting big.


----------

